# síndrome / sindrome



## Dpl0iD

Ya van varias veces que escucho la palabra Síndrome (que según todos los diccionarios que tengo lleva tilde, y yo sé que lleva tilde), acentuada en la sílaba del medio (dro), es decir como una palabra grave.

Yo toda mi vida pensé que era esdrújula, alguien me lo aclara? Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Pensaste que era esdrújula . Yo siempre usé síndrome (así figura en la RAE), pero sí, también oí "sindrome".


----------



## mirx

Dpl0iD said:


> Ya van varias veces que escucho la palabra Síndrome (que según todos los diccionarios que tengo lleva tilde, y yo sé que lleva tilde), acentuada en la sílaba del medio (dro), es decir como una palabra grave.
> 
> Yo toda mi vida pensé que era aguda, alguien me lo aclara? Gracias.


 
No, no es aguda. Es una palabra esdrújula _*SÍN*_drome. ¿También la has esuchado pronunciada como "sind_ró_me"? Sería interesante y quizá cómico escuchar esa pronunciación.

_Las mayúsculas representan la entonación._


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi vida la oí pronunciada llana. Parece una muestra de bajo nivel cultural.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo siempre he oído _*síndrome*_, pero parece que sí hay gente que si dice _*sindrome*_.

La prueba:
*síndrome*. ‘Conjunto de síntomas característicos de una enfermedad’. Es voz esdrújula. No es correcta la forma llana _sindrome, _pron. [sindróme].  (DPD)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá solamente se usa síndrome.


----------



## fedemelo

Yo toda la vida utilicé síndrome, pero hace unos años que en Argentina escucho sindrome. De hecho por eso googlié este post, porque acabo de escuchar al Doctor Cormillot (Médico mediático de Argentina) decir sindrome, mientras que el videograph decía síndrome.


----------



## Calambur

fedemelo said:


> Yo toda la vida utilicé síndrome, pero hace unos años que en Argentina escucho sindrome.


También yo entiendo que es síndrome, pero confirmo que por aquí -al menos en la zona donde vivo- se oye bastante sindrome. ¿Será un uso regional...?


----------



## elineo

De la palabra griega _σύνδρομο _síndromo_ συν_ (sin=con) y _δράμω_ (dramo=correr) (dromo= camino, carrera p.ej. aeródromo ) significa que todos los factores, agentes (síntomas, elementos etc.) corren (están) juntos a algo. En Grecia el accento va a *í *y eso me parece correcto porque el sin (con) es el más importante parte de la palabra.


----------



## Lexinauta

XiaoRoel said:


> En mi vida la oí pronunciada llana. Parece una muestra de bajo nivel cultural.


Aunque parezca mentira, son los médicos quienes —generalmente— pronuncian mal la palabra. 
Conozco bien el tema porque me he cansado de corregir publicaciones médicas durante años...


----------



## Pinairun

Es posible que los médicos se olviden de poner las tildes cuando escriben, pero que no lo pronuncien bien ya me parece más extraño.

Hay muchísimas enfermedades conocidas como "síndrome de..." (Síndrome de Sjögren, síndrome de Churg-Strauss...) Síempre lo oí como esdrújula.


----------



## Filimer

En Chile muchos médicos dicen /sindróme/. También muchos ingenieros le dicen ómega a la letra omega. Aunque *"sindrome" es palabra grave terminada en vocal, Google muestra 533 páginas con la escritura *"sindróme".

*: palabra no habitual.


----------



## Lexinauta

Filimer said:


> Aunque *"sindrome" es palabra grave terminada en vocal, Google muestra 533 páginas con la escritura *"sindróme".
> 
> *: palabra no habitual.


No te entiendo. ¿Querés decir que cuando 'síndrome' está mal pronunciada es palabra grave? 

Lo grave es pronunciar así...


----------



## ManPaisa

Lexinauta said:


> No te entiendo. ¿Querés decir que cuando 'síndrome' está mal pronunciada es palabra grave?


Quiere decir que, si realmente fuera grave, no llevaría tilde.

O, por lo menos, así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Calambur

Filimer said:


> Aunque *"sindrome" es palabra grave terminada en vocal, Google muestra 533 páginas con la escritura *"sindróme".
> 
> *: palabra no habitual.


Doble error: 1) pronunciarla como palabra grave, y 2) ponerle tilde (éste ya es burrada)... aunque si te vas a guiar por lo que aparece en la _web_...


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Hola.

1. Síndrome     Esdrújula como han dicho los compañeros.



2. 





Filimer said:


> Google muestra 533 páginas con la escritura *"sindróme". .





> google.com.mx
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 5,790 de "sindróme". (0.37 segundos)



Vi tres páginas de los resultados.  El título tienen "sindróme" pero ya en la información tienen "síndrome".


3. Cuando era adolescente escuché el primer tango cantado por mi difunto abuelo (que en paz descanse). Desde entonces, tres décadas ya, me han gustado los tangos, y encuentro bella la voz de las mujeres argentinas. Esto me ha llevado a escuchar la voz argentina, aunque no conozco Argentina, y he escuchado que tienen una pronunciación-tono de voz especial (cada país tenemos nuestra pronunciación), y me ha tocado escuchar "espe*ra*te" por "es*pé*rate". Por lo que "imagino" (no lo puedo afirmar) que a lo mejor algunos argentinos si han de decir "sin*dro*me" por "*sín*drome".

Esto me esto.

Hija:  Mamá, me voy a casar con Fulano.
Mamá: Medítelo hija.
Hija: Ya lo he hecho, y me quedo justito.


Saludos.


----------



## mirx

el_novato said:


> Mamá: Medítelo hija.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eso no es más que la conjugación del vos, correctísimo y puestísimo.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.



mirx said:


> Eso no es más que la conjugación del vos, correctísimo y puestísimo.



Era un chiste y lo que entendí es que:

 la madre dijo "medítelo" --- meditar, pensar lo que la hija iba a hacer, piensa bien 

la hija tomó "medítelo" --- medir algo, probárselo, que embonara como algo concavo y covexo (el aspecto sexual).

Saludos.


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel said:


> En mi vida la oí pronunciada llana. Parece una muestra de bajo nivel cultural.


 Concuerdo con XiaoRoel.


Lexinauta said:


> Aunque parezca mentira, son los médicos quienes [...]


Aunque parezca mentira, una no excluye la otra.  En todo caso...


Pinairun said:


> Es posible que los médicos se olviden de poner las tildes cuando escriben, pero que no lo pronuncien bien ya me parece más extraño.


El debate me parece estéril: no hay forma de justificar la pronunciación llana. Pero tampoco se puede afirmar que no existen "originales" a los que se les ocurre pronunciar "síndrome" como voz grave. A lo mejor se trata también de un síndrome: el paroxitonismo. 

Tampoco considero útil consultar a don Google. En Internet publica cualquier caballo que habla.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Filimer

swift said:


> Tampoco considero útil consultar a don Google. En Internet publica cualquier caballo que habla.


Pero de eso se trata, de personas que dicen (incorrectamente) /sindróme/. Google ayuda a confirmar que Dpl0iD realmente escuchó lo que dice que escuchó. También nos confirma que es mucha más la gente que escribe "síndrome" que "sindrome".


----------



## swift

La única forma de confirmar que alguien escuchó lo que escuchó es con una grabación.

Google ayuda a buscar ejemplos para demostrar que no son pocos los torpes que escriben *sindrome en lugar de síndrome. Pero esto no ayuda en forma alguna a determinar si quienes escriben síndrome como palabra grave lo pronuncian también de ese modo. 

¿Fin?


----------



## julita75

Si absolutamente la palabra es esdrújula, pero en argentina no importa eso, todos los profesores de la facultad de medicina dicen sindrome, y es más... Te corrigen!!! jaja, pero he oído peores cosas: como que en una muestra de preparados pongan los profesores que se realiza la MOSTRACION!!! eso es un HORROR!!! pero como ya tienen el título, quién les va a decir algo???
Desgraciadamente es ofensivo como se bastardea el idioma castellano ya que es tan rico y tan hermoso!!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Te refieres a cosas como no usar acentos o signos de puntuación? ¿Bastardear? El buen juez por su casa empieza.

Del DPD:
*síndrome*. ‘Conjunto de síntomas característicos de una enfermedad’. Es voz esdrújula. No es correcta la forma llana _sindrome, _pron. [sindróme].


----------



## grimagirl

el_novato said:


> Hola.
> 
> Hola.
> 3. Cuando era adolescente escuché el primer tango cantado por mi difunto abuelo (que en paz descanse). Desde entonces, tres décadas ya, me han gustado los tangos, y encuentro bella la voz de las mujeres argentinas. Esto me ha llevado a escuchar la voz argentina, aunque no conozco Argentina, y he escuchado que tienen una pronunciación-tono de voz especial (cada país tenemos nuestra pronunciación), y me ha tocado escuchar "espe*ra*te" por "es*pé*rate". Por lo que "imagino" (no lo puedo afirmar) que a lo mejor algunos argentinos si han de decir "sin*dro*me" por "*sín*drome".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola, soy Argentina xD Que genial que te guste el tango.
Bueno, aca se habla diferente pero porque el léxico es diferente en si, no tenemos la típica pronunciación latina, ni usamos las mismas palabras. En el caso de "espe*rá*te", esta palabra en realidad no se usa nunca aca, más bien usamos el "espe*rá"*

Respecto a "*Sín*drome", la pronunciación es correcta con la acentuación en la "* í* ", según la real academia es así, por lo tanto no se puede discutir mucho más. Sin  embargo, escucho frecuentemente la pronunciación "sin*dro*me", creo que es una burrada, como alguien más dijo.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

el_novato said:


> a lo mejor algunos argentinos si han de decir "sin*dro*me" por "*sín*drome".



En Argentina conjugamos diferente la segunda persona del singular pero no cambiamos la acentuación de otras palabras. Nunca escuché "sindrome".

Saludos...


----------



## Bloodsun

Santiago - Buenos Aires said:


> En Argentina conjugamos diferente la segunda persona del singular pero no cambiamos la acentuación de otras palabras. Nunca escuché "sindrome".
> 
> Saludos...



Yo sí lo he escuchado, y concuerdo con Lexinauta en que suelen ser los médicos (y demás gente en el área de la medicina) los que más cometen este error. Por alguna razón, muchos parecen creer que ambas formas existen (*síndrome* y sindrome) y que ambas son igualmente válidas, por lo que les corresponde a ellos decidir cuál usar según cuál les suene mejor. Este tipo de aberraciones son muy comunes en ese entorno, y es muy difícil hacerles ver la equivocación, ya que siempre se refugian en la soberbia razón de que la comunidad científica tiene su propio vocabulario y de que mientras estén estandarizadas las denominaciones de los factores de crecimiento, el resto es relativo y aceptable...

*Sindrome* grave no existe, en conclusión. Es *síndrome*, esdrújula.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenido al foro *Santiago - Buenos Aires*!

Comparto que aquí en general son los médicos los que usan _sindrome,_ supongo que para diferenciarse del resto de los mortales. La gilada, que siempre anda en busca de lo que les suene "culto" y más si lo dicen "los doctores", les copia la palabrita, que así va ganando terreno...

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Aquí en Chile hay un conocido programa humorístico en la televisión abierta llamado _El club de la comedia_  en el que el personaje de un médico, atendiendo un paciente, dice  siempre alguna burrada y, cuando éste lo corrige, dice en el remate del  chiste: _Güeno, ¿quién es el dostor?_
Este hilo me recordó ese personaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Gracias Peón y Bloodsun por responder. Es cierto lo de los  profesionales. Muchos hablan mal y nosotros les perdonamos todo, así  como perdonamos a la gente que dice palabras en inglés cuando  tranquilamente podría decirlas en español. Esto último me parece aún  peor. Es cuestión de remarcar estos aspectos para no perder la identidad  cultural que brinda el idioma.

Saludos...


----------



## Filimer

swift said:


> Google ayuda a buscar ejemplos para demostrar que no son pocos los torpes que escriben *sindrome en lugar de síndrome. Pero esto no ayuda en forma alguna a determinar si quienes escriben síndrome como palabra grave lo pronuncian también de ese modo.
> 
> ¿Fin?



Sin embargo hay más. Como dije antes, Google ayuda a encontrar ejemplos para demostrar que incluso existen quienes escriben *sindróme en lugar de síndrome.  Y en mi opinión esto ayuda en forma inequívoca a determinar que muchos y probablemente todos ellos pronuncian *sindróme como palabra grave.

PD: Tu última pregunta me parece una prepotencia de tu parte.


----------



## Irama

En otro hilo, referente a una palabra con un problema similar, ya dije que acá en la Argentina todo el gremio sanitario pronuncia esta palabra como grave.De ahí que la gente, suponiendo que tiene la autoridad de un profesional, repite la misma incorrección. Lo gracioso es que el vocablo original del griego clásico ( que si no recuerdo mal significa tropel) es... aguda: syndromé.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esa pronunciación contumaz de *síndrome* como *_*sindrome*_ no puede ser otra cosa que un galicismo (en _francés_ es aguda, *syndrome*, ya que la *-e* se enmudece, y el francés pronuncia siempre agudas las palabras, por lo que la carga tónica cae en -*drom-*).
En español hay una regla para los helenismos; no se pasa un helenismo directamente al formar un cultismo, sino que antes se debe pasar a la forma latina y de ahí derivar la palabra española.
El latín tiene dos reglas de acentuación (el griego, en cambio, un bosque de reglas):
a) no hay palabras agudas;
b) todas las palabras son llanas (cuando la vocal de la penúltima sílaba tiene una vocal larga o un diptongo) o si no, esdrújulas.
En este caso el griego *συνδρομή*, palabra aguda en esa lengua, al pasar al latín tiene que perder ese acento agudo. Como la vocal de la penúltima sílaba es una vocal breve, la _*ómicron*_, literalmente "o pequeña", en latín le corresponderá la _*o breve (ŏ)*_ que no puede llevar el acento en latín cuando va en la penúltima sílaba, de ahí que en latín tengamos la forma esdrújula _*syndrome*_ -o _syndroma_- que, al pasar a español (con cambio gráfico de *y* vocal > *i*), produce *síndrome*.
Siempre prevalece en los cultismos grecolatinos la forma latina de la palabra griega y, por tanto, el acento propio del latín.
Causa risa el _*galicismo anticuado y ridículo*_ **sindrome* en español.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Escuché que existía un sitio de la Real Academia donde la gente podía sacarse dudas como esta. ¿Alguien lo conoce? No me refiero a las "Preguntas más frecuentes", donde se responden solo unas pocas, sino a un lugar donde uno pueda realmente sacarse las ganas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Santiago - Buenos Aires said:


> Escuché que existía un sitio de la Real Academia donde la gente podía sacarse dudas como esta. ¿Alguien lo conoce? [...]


*Oíste* bien. Existe una página en el sitio de la RAE en el que hay un formulario para hacer consultas directamente a la Academia. Sin embargo, la página estará cerrada hasta el 2. de noviembre de 2010.
El enlace a esa página es: _*Consultas lingüísticas*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Gracias por la información. ¿Puedo preguntar por qué me remarcaste la diferencia entre oír y escuchar en este caso? Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Santiago - Buenos Aires said:


> Gracias por la información. ¿Puedo preguntar por qué me remarcaste la diferencia entre oír y escuchar en este caso? Saludos.


Disculpa mi vehemencia, pero es que se trata de un tema que me interesa y sobre el cual trato de llamar la atención siempre que puedo.
Mis intervenciones en un hilo de los más populares en este foro explican mi posición al respecto: _*oír / escuchar*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Conozco la discusión, aunque no de este foro. Lo que te preguntaba era por qué lo remarcabas en este caso, ya que a mi entender, "escuchar" se adapta mejor aquí que "oír".
Acudí a la autoridad en este caso y busqué en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española:
*escuchar**.* (Del lat. vulg. _ascultāre_,  lat. _auscultāre_).


* 1.     * tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.


* 2.     * tr. Dar oídos, atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia.


* 3.     * intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.


* 4.     * prnl. Hablar o recitar con pausas afectadas.

Creo que las primeras tres acepciones se adaptan perfectamente a este caso.

Saludos.



PS: Lo de tu vehemencia, queda perdonado. Yo diría que es el principal requisito para escribir en este foro.


----------



## RichardII

Es un gran error de los médicos; en Colombia también lo hacen, pronuncian /sindrome/ y no /síndrome/ que es la correcta. Y la gente como cree que los doctores lo saben todo les cree. Recuerden es esdrújula: Síndrome, con el acento en la primera sílaba.


----------



## Maximino

En Chile sucede exactamente igual que en otros países: son los médicos quienes mayoritariamente pronuncian 'síndrome' como llana o grave y hace que este error de pronunciación, muchas veces, se repita en los medios de comunicación audiovisuales, lo que, a su vez, hace que el error se expanda o, a lo menos, cree confusión entre mucha gente.


Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

A mí me parece que no cabe hacer tanto escándalo por un palabra que tiene dos formas de acentuación. Ejemplos hay a montones: _cardiaco/cardíaco, periodo/período_ por mencionar un par, pero hay decenas. Así que las razones etimológicas pierden influencia por el uso.

En este caso, _sindrome/síndrome_, con mayor razón puesto que se trata de un tecnicismo médico. Y si son los médicos los que prefieren en muchas regiones la pronunciación "objetable"... a estas alturas ya deberían estar aceptadas como correctas las dos pronunciaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Irama said:


> En otro hilo, referente a una palabra con un problema similar, ya dije que acá en la Argentina todo el gremio sanitario pronuncia esta palabra como grave.De ahí que la gente, suponiendo que tiene la autoridad de un profesional, repite la misma incorrección. Lo gracioso es que el vocablo original del griego clásico ( que si no recuerdo mal significa tropel) es... aguda: syndromé.



Valentín Garcia Yebra en su libro "Experiencias de un Traductor" ejemplifica estos casos con la palabra *sílaba* que el francés es syllabe y viene del griego syllabé. 
Es obvio que esta palabra jamás habria devenido en grave, es del ámbito gramatical, sintáctico, "redactoril" y de gente de andar con el diccionario a mano.

Los terminados en -iatra vienen del griego iatrós (médico), deberian terminar en -iatro.
Sin embargo por influencia o calco del francés, tenemos toda la serie de especialidades terminada en -iatra:  foniatra, pediatra, psiquiatra...

Habria que investigar si los "sabios dotores" dicen _el síndrome_ (acentuación esdrújula, género masculino) o *la sindrome (grave y femenino).

Dice la RAE que en griego sinifica _concurso_ (de concurrir, no creo que sea de concursar)
Éxitos, Kx


----------



## RichardII

Que pena señor pero el DRAE no da las dos opciones de pronunciación. Existe solo "Síndrome" y no porque sean médicos hay que pasarles el error, porque es error.


----------



## flljob

Los médicos colombianos de la costa atlántica dicen sindrome, con acento en la penúltima sílaba. Algún médico mexicano proponía síndrom*o*, por analogía con hipódrom*o*.


----------



## maodeli

Dpl0iD said:


> acentuada en la sílaba del medio (dro), es decir como una palabra grave.



Grave no, llana.


----------



## Kaxgufen

maodeli said:


> Grave no, llana.



Llana no, grave. Por aquí lo decimos así, *llana* tiene dos significados en uso, el adjetivo geográfico y como sustantivo  es un instrumento de albañilería que sirve para alisar los revoques.


----------



## Birke

Grave, llana o paroxítona …es lo mismo.


----------



## ChrisBondLJA

Dpl0iD said:


> Ya van varias veces que escucho la palabra Síndrome (que según todos los diccionarios que tengo lleva tilde, y yo sé que lleva tilde), acentuada en la sílaba del medio (dro), es decir como una palabra grave.
> 
> Yo toda mi vida pensé que era esdrújula, alguien me lo aclara? Gracias.


Hasta donde sé en latín (se supone, porque nadie habla latín realmente en la actualidad como lengua nativa) se pronunciaba con acento en "me". En ambito académico se usó por siglos sinDROme (hasta hoy), ya que la mayoría de palabras en el español son graves. En algún momento en el uso popular se hizo común usar el SINdrome. Hace varios años habían diccionarios que los tenían de las 2 formas como correctas. Al ser más común el uso popular y la forma sinDROme sólo se usa en el ámbito académico, pues la RAE actualmente lo define como esdrújula, no llana, así que a fuerza debe llevar tilde. Si en unos años la gente se acostumbra a usar sindrome sin tílde, la RAE la volverá a poner así.
Al día de hoy yo uso síndrome para hablar con familiares o amigos y sindrome cuando hablo con colegas o estudiantes.


----------



## Quiviscumque

ChrisBondLJA said:


> Hasta donde sé en latín (se supone, porque nadie habla latín realmente en la actualidad como lengua nativa) se pronunciaba con acento en "me". En ambito académico se usó por siglos sinDROme (hasta hoy), ya que la mayoría de palabras en el español son graves. En algún momento en el uso popular se hizo común usar el SINdrome. Hace varios años habían diccionarios que los tenían de las 2 formas como correctas. Al ser más común el uso popular y la forma sinDROme sólo se usa en el ámbito académico, pues la RAE actualmente lo define como esdrújula, no llana, así que a fuerza debe llevar tilde. Si en unos años la gente se acostumbra a usar sindrome sin tílde, la RAE la volverá a poner así.
> Al día de hoy yo uso síndrome para hablar con familiares o amigos y sindrome cuando hablo con colegas o estudiantes.


Estimado ChrisBondLJA, ¿has leído más arriba el mensaje de XiaoRoel síndrome / sindrome ?
Por supuesto, cada uno pronunciará como quiera, pero eso es todo lo que hay que decir.


----------

